# SQL install, 03 G35 Coupe, for a fellow Diyer :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

aight guys...just got done with a SQL install in a 2003 infiniti G35 Coupe for a fellow member of our little forum.

This is acutally the first true SQL install i have done in the G coupe actually...featuring two relatively heavy hitting subs 

the goals:

1. good sound quality (you socal guys may see it at a few meets/comps)
2. ample amount of bottom end output
3. a clean and simple look to the trunk, that retains as much space as possible, but still with a little bit of flash (a little lighting was part of the design)

lets get started.

the signal starts with a Kenwood Excelon 8120 dvd/nav/cd headunit. Having done a handful of these units now, i feel that for a double din nav all in one, it is one of the cleaner signal sources out there for sure.

it is installed in the stock location via the JDM double din finisher:










the system features zapco DC amps, and a laptop can be hooke dup to a USB extension cable coming from the armrest storage area. what is not seen is the USB and IPOD cables also reside in the armrest:










front stage is Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" two way set. the tweeter, as usual, are molded into the A pillars, off axis firing across:





































here are three quick build up pics of the pillar:

first the ring is aimed and attached, mold cloth resined and then strengthend from the inside via duraglass:










then it sanded smooth and blended in:










and finally, vinyled in black, mtaching the dash/door:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the midbass resides in the stock lower door location. first, the entire door was dampened via foam and mass loader, new speaker wire ran into the doors through the factor molex:










then, a treated baffle was attachd and the midbass secured to that:










and then, the door card was heavily sound proofed to prevent as much buzzing and rattling as possible, a symptom that Gs and Zs are known for:










same for the passenger door:




























moving towards the back, the rear deck on the G35s are rattle traps...through trial and error, i hhave round that the best way to kill it is by putting foam on both the rear deck metal:










and the rear deck card piece:










as majority of the rattles are generated from the card bouncing up and down on the metal and retainers...it wont stop it completely whe nthe bass is pushed real high, but it helps a lot.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving to the trunk. as mentioned before, the idea is to have it stealthy and keep as much usable space as possible. so normally, this is waht it looks like:










two fiberglass side boxes are on either side of hte trunk, and the factory carpet, after trimming, fits the same way as stock in the middle. two heavy duty grilles protects the subs.

remove the carpet, and here is hwat you see, a center section of hte floor is a flushed trim piece done in graphite CF vinyl. it also features a cutout in the middle for the amps:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

remove the grilles and cover, and here is what you see. two zapco DC reference amps are below the cutout in the floor, with a ring of routed plexi. a DC 650.6 powers the front stage, 180 watts for the midbass 100 for each tweeter. a DC1100.1 sends 1100 watts to the two IDMAX10s.

i chose to do a rounded square baffle this time, to match the rounded square opening of hte trunk, and just beucsae i have done way too many round baffle side boxes in the G hehe. 

having a square baffle also frees me up to do a matching CF trim around the subs to add a little flair.




























here you can see the trim around the subs closely:



















and a close up of the amp area:










flick a switch, and the rounted edge lit plexi lights up, the color, as specd by the customer, is cool white, basically its almost like the color of HID headlights...a bluish tint to the white:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now lets see the effect at night, there are 60 leds in the mix so they throw out quite a lot light  the bluish hue to the lightiung is more evident in the dark:




























and finally, some build up pics:

a bit thanks goes out to Nick Johnson, who fabricates the famous 4080 enclosures for the G35, for providing me with the back mold of his boxes. from there, i attached my square baffle, and molded it, then i cut hte back of the box off, and applied 7-8 layers of mat to the inside of hte box. then the two sides are jointed again, and sealed with three layers of cloth on both the inside and outisde.

here are the boxes done to that step:



















and then, they were capreted, and the CF trim panel attached:










here is a shot of the grilles for the sub, as i get questions on them a lot. so you can see, its a piece of MDF with a center cutout, mesh attached, and a border spacer made from low heat plastic. and the entire thing wrapped wtih breathable black carpet:










and finally, the shot of hte wiring below the floor. the two zapco amps have received hte double internal fan mod, and two external fans force a little bit more air into the inlets on the side of the amp:










car overall should sound excellent, similar to the other SQ G35 i did a while ago, but with more bass. i have the bass gain turned way low right now...the two idmaxes can certainly rumble.

taking her down to socal on friday...should be a fun drive.

cheers,

Bing


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic!


How do you get the tweeters to line up right?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a bout an hour total time eye balling, using a digital level and taking it out, putting it back in a dozen times


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work as usual, got scared at first when I saw the square baffle but I know u dont rock kicker(squares)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pssh...you know i'd rock the hifonics squares


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I love your skills. How much airspace do those IDmax's have?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the 4080, as they make it, is .8 cubfeet, the way i make it, with the round baffle spaed out for the idmax, is about .9, this one, i suspect is a smidge bigger with the square baffle...right under 1 cubfeet.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice looking keep it up


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Notch up another one... these sort are becoming you "signature" now.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

whcih part? the zapco dc /seas combo? i wonder if the owner has managed to stay away from this thread so he can see it in person on sat


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Very nice job... 

Always a pleasure seeing your work, Bing... leased:


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> whcih part? the zapco dc /seas combo?


Well not so much the components, but you have almost developed "that look" into your own!
Try this social experiment. Next time you do a car, post up photos and let us DIY'rs determine who did the build. I bet regulars here pick it out as being one of your installs. (start up a secondary login so we know its not you :blush.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok I am curious....which DIYer is afraid of touching thier own car?:laugh:


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Ok I am curious....which DIYer is afraid of touching thier own car?:laugh:


I am.

I really don't trust myself at all. 

In fact I usually have to look behind my shoulder to see what I did so that I can double check it.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So if bing is a DIYer for others that that make him a dedicated desinated DIYer?

"Just hand over the Keys buddy, I am not allowing you to drive yourself home with a stock system."


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

12v Electronics said:


> I am.
> 
> I really don't trust myself at all.
> 
> In fact I usually have to look behind my shoulder to see what I did so that I can double check it.


So this is your G35?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing,
Nice job yet again!
I'd recognize your work anywhere! 
IMO, lots of great signature fabrication details!
- a-pillar build and molding technique
- sound deadener type, placement and installation (always neat and geometric)
- tasteful use of vinyl accents (carbon fiber seems to be popular these days )
- some bling with the LED strips to edge light plexi

Great stuff! I especially like the square sub baffle aesthetic; totally agree it works well with the shape of the trunk opening!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> "Just hand over the Keys buddy, I am not allowing you to drive yourself home with a stock system."


I like that. I think I will have to quote that in my sig.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome install Bing, looks killer.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

another great tidy install. Will be interested to see what the 1000hp BMW you are getting is going turn out like?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it's NismoV35's. Awesome work Bing, and if it is his, can't wait to hear it! I'm probably the only with a G in so cal on this board that doesn't have a setup


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Great looking install.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Another awesome install. So simple and clean, I like it!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> another great tidy install. Will be interested to see what the 1000hp BMW you are getting is going turn out like?


thanks guys...as for that bimmer, you can find the story on it in off-topic hehe...:blush:

carlos, you got it, eng and I will be tuning her up friday night, if you wanna stop by and chil la bit hehe


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> I am.


You will love it im sure!
I cant wait to hear some of your installs
I would send my car to you for sure


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just saw this.
2 idmaxes in a hatchback? 
I had those in my 93 integra before.. Ugh way too loud for an old man...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I just saw this.
> 2 idmaxes in a hatchback?
> I had those in my 93 integra before.. Ugh way too loud for an old man...


you must have really enjoyed George's accord then 

lets make the old man even more deaf on friday muwhahhahahaah


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice work! Love how it all looks, especially the LEDs on those Zaps. Well done.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

A little birdy told me this is sounding really nice!!

I picked up a DC650 so I will be running a similar front setup in the future!

Bing, 

If it sounds anywhere near the gunmetal G at Marvs I Know the owner will be impressed!

Keep up the creativity!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just Picked up my Car Thanks Bing Incredible Install I just stand and stare at it. Also Thanks Eng for the tune, Sounds outstanding, I'm ready for next sunday!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

syd-monster said:


> Well not so much the components, but you have almost developed "that look" into your own!
> Try this social experiment. Next time you do a car, post up photos and let us DIY'rs determine who did the build. I bet regulars here pick it out as being one of your installs. (start up a secondary login so we know its not you :blush.


I caught one of Bing's "guess who" installs once. You have to look for custom kickpanels lined with clay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got back, thanks david for the compliments and the dim sum  good luck at the next comp 

wish i could be there...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Just Picked up my Car Thanks Bing Incredible Install I just stand and stare at it. Also Thanks Eng for the tune, Sounds outstanding, I'm ready for next sunday!


Congrats David!

Hope you are able to break in all speakers before the big show!
Hope I get a chance to listen Might be at Disneyland with family that is visiting from out of state!


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

wow sick install


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was skeptical about 2 idmaxes in the back, but it blends so well... Staging is nice and solid.. I am a lil worried about competing now 
Thanks for lunch, David, next weekend's fish taco is on me 
Team Lotus lunch


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

most of your installs in these cars consisted of the tweets in the kick, why has this changed lately? Customer request or are you liking them up high now?


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I was skeptical about 2 idmaxes in the back, but it blends so well... Staging is nice and solid.. I am a lil worried about competing now
> Thanks for lunch, David, next weekend's fish taco is on me
> Team Lotus lunch



old man... looks like im gonna have to bring out the foamie baffles...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lately i have been doing more active set ups featuring time alignment. pretty much after i picked up zapco, i had easy access to a good dsp, i have always maintained that without DSP and just running passive, kicks is where i would put tweets in the G, iwth a good dsp however, a pillar or dash becomes advantageous to give less rianbowing and a more solid center.

if you go back and search through, you will see that this transiion basically occured about a year and a half ago, after the zapco DC and dsp6s became avaiable to me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> lately i have been doing more active set ups featuring time alignment. pretty much after i picked up zapco, i had easy access to a good dsp, i have always maintained that without DSP and just running passive, kicks is where i would put tweets in the G, iwth a good dsp however, a pillar or dash becomes advantageous to give less rianbowing and a more solid center.
> 
> if you go back and search through, you will see that this transiion basically occured about a year and a half ago, after the zapco DC and dsp6s became avaiable to me


well what if you were running a 3-way in these cars where would you put it assuming the midbass is in the door and the 5.25" midrange in the kicks, would you put it by the midrange?


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

dual700 said:


> I was skeptical about 2 idmaxes in the back, but it blends so well... Staging is nice and solid.. I am a lil worried about competing now
> Thanks for lunch, David, next weekend's fish taco is on me
> Team Lotus lunch


Ok Eng! Bring Your Umbrella It's supposed to rain All Next Weekend
Glad to Represent Such an Exclusive Team. Now If Bing gets me my Tshirt from Len before the comp....


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

NismoV35 said:


> Ok Eng! Bring Your Umbrella It's supposed to rain All Next Weekend
> Glad to Represent Such an Exclusive Team. Now If Bing gets me my Tshirt from Leon before the comp...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> well what if you were running a 3-way in these cars where would you put it assuming the midbass is in the door and the 5.25" midrange in the kicks, would you put it by the midrange?


if its all passive, i would as i always do, midrange nad tweet in the kicks

if it was fully active with a good dsp, then i woul do midrange molded in kicks and A pillar tweets prolly.


----------



## oh_heny (Mar 16, 2008)

i must say i am always very impressed with your work. I just wish i could afford to have you do my system


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Your work is always fantastic... my question to you Bing, is how difficult would it be to put an IDQ8 in the door of G with approx 100 watts RMS, with the buzzing and size..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wouldnt do that to be honest, the door is going to buzz and rattle a lot, and you may have a bit of clearance issue...if you put a lot of spacers in, and then cut hte door card and put in another grille, it can fit...but i think the end result may not be worth the trouble.

and you are going to have a ton of 125-250hz build up, G35 for some reason suffer from it a lot. every G i have done, we cut those freq big time, infact, the other G with the same drivers and in just kicks, didnt result in much more build up than the doors, whcih for me suggest htat its a cabin resonance thing instead of lack of air space...


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

great install Bing as usual but its really let down by those ricey diamond plate floor mats. 
The trunk is absolutely stunning with the shapes and details i love it!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

since when did diamond plate become ricey? i thought it was more redneckish?


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i wouldnt do that to be honest, the door is going to buzz and rattle a lot, and you may have a bit of clearance issue...if you put a lot of spacers in, and then cut hte door card and put in another grille, it can fit...but i think the end result may not be worth the trouble.
> 
> and you are going to have a ton of 125-250hz build up, G35 for some reason suffer from it a lot. every G i have done, we cut those freq big time, infact, the other G with the same drivers and in just kicks, didnt result in much more build up than the doors, whcih for me suggest htat its a cabin resonance thing instead of lack of air space...


Thank you for the response, guess i got to find another use for these IDQ8's... maybe the girlfriends truck..hmmmm....again great work....


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome work Bing!


----------



## talibmohamid (Dec 5, 2008)

nice install man


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

Killer work! Thanks for posting these builds up! I've pulled a few elements out of your installs and applied them my own G


----------



## mccanng (Apr 22, 2009)

That looks really clean and nice. I like your car by the way too.


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

mccanng said:


> That looks really clean and nice. I like your car by the way too.


Thanks, I like my car also


----------



## Yoursogansta (Apr 6, 2009)

What is that carbon fiber material? Man, it looks great!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

it CF vinyl


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice !!


----------



## sonyvgncr33 (Oct 15, 2012)

非常漂亮，向你们学习！Very beautiful, to learn from you！


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sonyvgncr33 said:


> 非常漂亮，向你们学习！Very beautiful, to learn from you！


谢啦 没有什么"我们" 只有我一人,呵呵.


----------

